

Ask HN: What is your favorite podcast? - Cieplak


======
b3b0p
Startup related?

\- Smart Passive Income: <http://www.smartpassiveincome.com/>

\- This Week in Startups: <http://thisweekin.com/thisweekin-startups/>

\- Startups for the Rest of Us: <http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/>

Non-startup related:

\- Slash Filmcast: <http://www.slashfilm.com/category/features/slashfilmcast/>

\- 8-4 Play: <http://8-4.jp/blog/?lang=en>

\- Giant Bombcast: <http://www.giantbomb.com/podcasts/>

\- Weekend Confirmed: <http://www.shacknews.com/tag/weekend-confirmed>

\- Idle Thumbs: <http://www.idlethumbs.net/shows>

Dead Podcasts, but timeless:

\- Retronauts: <http://www.1up.com/do/minisite?cId=3156908>

\- Active Time Babble: <http://www.1up.com/do/minisite?cId=3176689>

\- A Life Well Wasted: <http://alifewellwasted.com/podcast/>

I like startups, movies, and video games. If you couldn't tell.

Ninja Edit: Formatting.

------
junecpy
99% Invisible

<http://99percentinvisible.org>
<https://itunes.apple.com/podcast/99-invisible/id394775318>

Roman Mars has a real sexy voice and the idea about "listening to
architectural" is cool!

------
EA
Freakonomics

[http://www.freakonomics.com/radio/freakonomics-radio-
podcast...](http://www.freakonomics.com/radio/freakonomics-radio-podcast-
archive/)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/freakonomics-
radio/id354...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/freakonomics-
radio/id354668519)

------
zsazsa
2600's Off The Hook <http://www.2600.com/offthehook/>

and I enjoy Off The Wall too. <http://www.2600.com/offthewall/>

(these are more Radio shows than Podcasts)

------
padseeker
Startup centric? Startups for the Rest of US
<http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/>

Overall? WTF with Marc Maron <http://www.wtfpod.com/>

------
binaryboy
Radiolab <http://www.radiolab.org>

------
wj
Entrepreneurial Thought Leaders

<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/podcasts.html>

------
alexhjones
The Bottom Line (BBC) <http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/bottomline>

------
sixQuarks
Hardcore History Podcast: <http://www.dancarlin.com/disp.php/hh>

------
Cieplak
HBR IdeaCast

<http://blogs.hbr.org/ideacast/>

~~~
pagade
Is this down or something? Tried playing through VLC and even directly from
the site - both not working.

~~~
Cieplak
works for me

------
weinzierl
the changelog - don't know if dead, but lot's of good stuff about Ruby,
JavaSript, Git and working in the command line.

<http://thechangelog.com/>

------
diroussel
AnandTech Podcast, followed closely by New Disruptors

------
runjake
Zencast from zencast.org. Anything by Gil Fronsdal.

------
ozarius
Hypercritical - it ended but worth liatening to the archive...

------
orangethirty
Car Talk, from NPR.

------
slinkyavenger
Uhh Yeah Dude

------
jmatthis
Radiolab

------
martinwnet
Nerdist

